# Maza(e)r >Dutch passion



## Milk Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone know this strain, it is from dutch passion. Iv'e seen it spelled mazer and mazar. Any info (more than on there website) would be nice.

  DA MILKMAN


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Someone anyone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



DA MILKYMAN


----------



## jb247 (Oct 16, 2006)

I got a chance to smoke some Mazar this past summer and it is potent stuff. I was truely amazed by the high. Don't know any specifics on growing it, but smoking it was great.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah thanks bro, Michiganja huh get outa my back yard lmao!jk
   I love mich. the U.P. is great you can keep detroit!


----------



## jb247 (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah, I live in the Great (snowed in) Lakes state...fortunately not in Detroit, but close enough to take in all of the great music venues.


----------

